# Phoenix Sound - USB to DB9 cable?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Phoenix Sound Computer Interface, but it's the old DB9 pin connector. Does anyone know if I can just buy a DB9 to USB connector for my new laptop that only has USB ports, and will it work with the Phoenix Computer Interface?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Can't answer the technical end, but if you need to borrow my programmer, let me know.

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's various brands, but look for one that has the FTDI chip, and the VCP drivers, i.e. the Virtual Com Port.

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jim yes go to the Phoenix web site it tells what ones work i got mine at best buy
i will look and find the name


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

OK found the package USB Serial Adapter by Tripp-Lite keyspan USA-19HS
this was one of the ones Phoenix says to use i could not get it to work at first so i called phoenix they walked me thru some changes to my laptop and all was well and i have used it a lot. hope this helps


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, thanks for the offer. If I can't find one before your open house on Friday I'll take you up on it!

Thanks for the info Greg, I appreciate it!

Dick, that's perfect, that's the one I had my eye on. Thanks for getting the exact model/manufacturer


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

As an update, I did buy the Tripp-Lite keyspan USA-19HS. Had problems, kept getting an out of memory error. But then it worked after I updated the config based on info from the Phoenix site:

"...with a Keyspan USA-19HS adapter you will wish to set the transmit buffer to Faster and the receive buffer to 63 ..."

Also, while at the convention I found out from the Phoenix rep that they will give a credit for turning in your old cable for the new USB one. I believe it was $20, but don't hold me to it.


----------

